# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Buenas fotos de un trabajo llamado la Costa del Hormigón

## NoRegistrado

Muy curioso ver la evolución. Aunque hay comparativas mejores.
Pinchando en la foto sale el después:

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/ng...P=share_btn_tw

Saludos. Miguel

----------

HUESITO (21-ene-2015),Jonasino (20-ene-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Efectivamente Miguel: Muy,muy curioso.
Lo que pasa es que la vida es así, y si no,vease el ejemplo:




 Nota: Como no se hacer eso de pinchar para que una foto se convierta en otra, las pongo una a continuación en el tiempo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jo, vaya ejemplo que me pones.
También los hay al contrario. Hay zonas incendiadas hace 40 años que hoy están muy recuperadas. De bosque mediterráneo ya con 20. Y luego afortunadamente en el foro tenemos imágenes de la parte baja de los Ojos, que hace poco eran desiertos humeantes por la autocombustión y hoy al menos tienen algo de agua.

Abres el link, haces click dos veces sobre la foto, y cambia.

Cullera por ejemplo, lo he visto más o menos como en la foto.  

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Jo, vaya ejemplo que me pones.
> También los hay al contrario. Hay zonas incendiadas hace 40 años que hoy están muy recuperadas. De bosque mediterráneo ya con 20. Y luego afortunadamente en el foro tenemos imágenes de la parte baja de los Ojos, que hace poco eran desiertos humeantes por la autocombustión y hoy al menos tienen algo de agua.


¡¡¡¡BIENNNNNNN¡¡¡¡ "NoRegistrado" viendo la parte llena de mi botella. Así me encanta debatir, con gente optimista y que sabe.Si alguna vez quedamos a comer como dijimos te aseguro que ahí la botella (de vino,claro) quedará del todo vacía.
Respecto al "ejemplo" la verdad es que lo puse para picarte un poco (solo un poco).

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¡¡¡¡BIENNNNNNN¡¡¡¡ "NoRegistrado" viendo la parte llena de mi botella. Así me encanta debatir, con gente optimista y que sabe.Si alguna vez quedamos a comer como dijimos te aseguro que ahí la botella (de vino,claro) quedará del todo vacía.
> Respecto al "ejemplo" la verdad es que lo puse para picarte un poco (solo un poco).


 Es que tú a mi no me conoces Jonasino. Yo, cuando una cosa está mal y me cabrea lo digo. Y cuando me gusta también lo digo. Lo que pasa es que en el tema de ríos y medio ambiente en general hay, desgraciadamente, pocas cosas para ser optimista.
Pero ya te dije que yo, de por sí soy optimista. Ya te dije que soy del Rayo Vallecano, si te parece poco optimismo... Además jugué allí con Potele y Felines, siendo ellos mayores que yo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (23-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Es que tú a mi no me conoces Jonasino.
> Saludos. Miguel


 Y de verdad que lo siento. Espero que en este 2015 tengamos alguna ocasión. Saludos

----------

